# Flowered Albida :)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

What a nice thing to come home to....


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations! 

Now, can you get it to send out runners and multiply?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

emerse I can. One plant for instance is now about 6-8 plants.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Too cool -- congratulations!!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Now, can you get it to send out runners and multiply?


 You make it sound like that's not what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Paul and I got our albida from the same person at the same time at the 2003 AGA convention. Neither of us have been able to do more than keep them alive. I'll be moving mine to my emersed setup soon.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great pic! Gotta love that flower!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> emerse I can. One plant for instance is now about 6-8 plants.


That is nice to know. If I continue not to be able to multiply my submersed albida, I will try it emersed.



> You make it sound like that's not what it's supposed to do.


That's what I would like it to do, and that is what it ought to do, submersed. Cavan and I have has some albida plants we got at the AGA 2003 convention, and they have refused for both of us to send out a runner, so far. Many years ago I had an albida plant that spread all over the place while submersed. I got about 50 plants from it. I can't figure why the one I have now won't multiply.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

OK, as long as I'm not the only one who has (seen) it throw out runners. You had me worried I was seeing things.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Way to go Tony, that's awesome! Now you have to get two flowers and do some pollenation.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Nice!*

_(The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.)_


----------

